# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ياأطيب قلب في الدنيا ترى حبك ملآ عيني..!

## sh0osh0o

السلام عليكم ورحمـــــة الله وبركاته  

صباحكم / مسائكم طُهر وبرآءه  

بورتريه جديد واتمنى انه يرتقي لذائقتكم  
الموديل (فطوم) بنت اختي الله يخليها  
لا تنسو ذكر الله  


 


اتمنى ان ترتقي لذائقتكم 
كونوا بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زمان عنش شوش 
وينش مختفيه

روعه هالأنتاج

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بدون زعل 
.


.


.



صراحه 


.




.


.


.


بدون زعل 

.


.
.
.
إذا تبغي إطراء :cool:  

.

.

.
مابقول رآيي :sad2: 
.

.

.
.إذا مو مهم النقد :cool:  
.

.
.

بردوا :sleep: 
.
.

.
مابقول رآيي
.
.

إذا رآيي يهمش 
.

.
وتبغي 
.
.

.
رأي بناء

.

. 
بقوله
.

.

بس انتظر الضوء الأخضر :noworry:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ابصـــــــــــراحه روووووووووعه وماعليها كلام*


*الله يخليها ويستر عليها...*


*يسلمــــــــــوا*
* موفقه*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
فديت هالحلوين 
ياقلبي على البنات 
تسلم أيد خالتها على هالتصويرر الحلوو
اعترااف .. :toung: هالقمر تصير بنوتي الحلوه فطوم  :rolleyes: 
الله يبلغني فيها يارب  :wacko: 
قولوا آمـــــــــين :bigsmile:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

رد للاخت حساسه بزياده 
اني عطيتش الضوء الاخضر قولي رايش

----------


## sh0osh0o

مشكورين على المرور حبايب قلبي 

وانا موجوده بس شفت ان ما فيه احد يسأل عني :(  

اما على الضوء الاخضر فتفضلي حساسه بزياده خوذي راحتك وقولي الا في خاطرك ولا يردك الا 

كيبوردك 

المايك لك ^_^

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكوره اختي  
بس مادري چنش بتزعلي>>خلاص قالت لش قولي



مو كنش مصوره البنت ويثاوت كلودس*  :mesb: 


*الله يخليها ويستر عليها...*




بالنسبه للتعليق: يعني لو معطيتها متنفس أكثر >> فطستي البنت :ranting: 
بما إنش إخترتي أبيض وأسود آند ويثاوت كلودس*
الأفضل تكون خلفيتها سوداء 


* مرآعاة للحياء العام
بس هالبنوته مره صايره تشبه قريبتي واسمها بعد فطوم :wink: 
الله يخليها لش جوري ويبلغش فيها عروس إن شاء الله

ولاتزعلي من صراحتي

----------


## sh0osh0o

حبيبتي حساسه بزياده يا قلبي هذا اسمه الهاي كي (high key)


الهاي كي هي تقنية جديدة في مجال التصوير . في هذا النوع من التصوير يكون التركيز فيه على إبراز العين أكثر من الاجزاء الأخرى من الجسم. في هذه التقنية تكون الإضائة الساطعة على الجسم قوية و يكون اللون الأبيض الساطع هو الغالب في الصورة. في هذا النوع من التصوير يكون الظلال على الجسم قليل جدا و يكون على مساحة صغيرة جدا حيث يعطي هذا الظلال توازن في الصورة بين اللونين الأبيض و الأسود و يبرز الملامح بشكل افضل.

هذا تعريف بسيط لتقنية الهاي كي 

ونقدك على عيني وراسي يا حساسه بزياده ^_^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

الله يحفظها ويخليها ياااارب.....

التصوير جد ابداااع...

تسلم الأيادي وتسلم العدسة العميقة ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الورد ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،*

*يآإعمري فطووم :) ،*

*الله يخليهآ ويحفظهآ يآرب ،*

*تسلم الإيدين حبووبه ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،*

*تصوير روعه :) ،*

*تسلم لنآ الأنآإمل يآرب ،*

*جوري ،*

*الله يحفظ لكم القموره وربي يبلغش فيهآآ :) ،*

*ربي يعطيكم آلف عافيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*سي يو*

----------


## نبراس،،،

تصويير راائع وجمييل 
عدسه مميزه والصوره بهذه التقنيه
 إليّ ما اعرف ويش اسمهاا جدا راائع 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اها يعنو !!
مدام السالفه فيها هاي كي


دامت عدستك

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآإأحـب ...]*
*الله يخلي لكـ البنوتهـ ..* 
*وربي يحرسها ويحفظهـآ من العين ..!*
*تصوير رآقي ..~*
*لآخلآ ولآ عدمـ ..~*
*س يو ...!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
لقطه رهيبهـ جداً
تسلم ايدك غناتي 
جوري ..ربي يخليها لك هالامورهـ الحلوه وتبلغي فيها عروسه ان شاء الله 
*...>>*اذكر لما شفتها من قبل صايره اصغر ..ما شاء الله مكبرنها التصوير شوي ,,الله يخليها ويستر عليها يارب

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير في قمة الروعة
القطه رهيييييييييييييبه مررررررررررة
الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مشكوورين ياقلبي على هالردود الحلوه :signthankspin: 
ورده محمديه

جاني فضول اعرف وين شفتيها من قبل..؟! :huh:  :huuh: 

*...>>*اذكر لما شفتها من قبل صايره اصغر ..ما شاء الله مكبرنها التصوير شوي ,,الله يخليها ويستر عليها يارب

----------


## sh0osh0o

مشكورين حبايب قلبي واني بعد جاني فضول ورده صار ودي اشوفك ^_^

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تصوير رائعــــ ...
يعطيكـــ العافية

----------


## أموله

تصوير روعه

الله يحفظها لك

----------


## شوق المحبة

*آللهمـ صلِ على محمد وَ آل محمد ..*

*مآ شآء آللهـ تبآآآرـرـركـ آلرحمن ..*

*ربي يحفظهآ لكمـ هآلجميلهـ آلمزيوـوـونهـ :)*

*فديت برآئتهآ تؤؤؤهبل ..*

*سلمت يمنآكـِ حبآبهـ على هيك صورهـ متميزهـ ..*

*آتقنتِ معآلجة آلصورهـ جيداً ..*

*لآ عدمنآ تميزكِـ ..*



*دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..*

----------


## اطياف

الله
ماشالله عليها
زي القمر وتصويرش اروع
لا ماشالله فنانه
الله يوفقش وتصيري فوق فوق
بس عندي نقطه
ادا ما عندها مانع جوري
ابيش اتصوري خادم اهل البيت
زيها
احس برآة الطفولة تكون
واضحه
موفقه حبيبتي
اسعدتي دووووما

----------

